# Der Huchen Thread



## Seele (19. November 2014)

Da sich der alte Thread ja eher mit dem Köderbau sich beschäftigt hat, will ich hier mal zu unserem Fisch des Jahres einen Thread eröffnen. 

Es ist ganz klar, dass wir hier nicht sehr viele Fangmeldungen sehen werden, aber vielleicht kann dennoch der Ein oder Andere einen Donaulachs haken. 
Gerne dürfen auch hier Stellentips, Geschichten von gefangenen oder auch nicht gefangen Huchen rein, sowie Bilder von potenziellen Plätzen oder kuriosen Beifängen. 

Wäre schön wenn sich ein lebhafter Thread entwickeln würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Fänd ich auch klasse, super Idee, Seele!!!

Danke dafür!!


----------



## Seele (23. November 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Na Leute, heute wars doch gar nicht so mies? War jemand draußen? Hab leider das ganze WE gearbeitet und konnte nicht raus. 

Die zwei Mal die ich vorher, eher aus Spaß, draußen war, waren auch ne Nullnummer. Eine große Forelle hat sich mal kurz für den Wedler interessiert, aber das wars dann auch. 

Wie sieht's bei unseren österreichischen Freunden aus? Da sollte doch sicher schon was gegangen sein.


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. November 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

nächste Woche beginnt die Huchensaison bei mir an der Donau :m

Letztes Jahr im Winter war ich nur 2x unterwegs (auf Zander) und konnte dabei tatsächlich einen Huchen landen. Jetzt werde ich öfters und gezielt auf die Pirsch gehen. Werde dann (hoffentlich) mal berichten können. Bin selber mal gespannt wie es laufen wird.


----------



## rippi (23. November 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Nur mal so als Frage, Welcher ist der nørdlichste Fluss mit Huchenbestand, ich habe noch keinen gefangen und da ich im Februar wohl nicht allzu viel zu tun haben werden, dachte ich mir probier ich es mal auf Huchen, ich habe circa 3 Tage Zeit, meint ihr in der Zeit macht es überhaupt Sinn einen Versuch Zu wagen?  Bzw. macht es im Februar noch Sinn?


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. November 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

ab dem 15.02. beginnt halt die Schonzeit, zumindest bei uns.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Und bis einer hier nen Huchen meldet (ich werd's nicht sein, wir haben hier keine), zum Wartezeitvertreib ne recht coole Doku über Taimen (sind ja auch Huchen) in der Mongolei:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baf6qbsKGM


----------



## Andal (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und bis einer hier nen Huchen meldet (ich werd's nicht sein, wir haben hier keine), zum Wartezeitvertreib ne recht coole Doku über Taimen (sind ja auch Huchen) in der Mongolei:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baf6qbsKGM



Sehr gut, denn die Rhein-Huchen zieren sich auch noch ganz schön.


----------



## Seele (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Wies aussieht soll das Wetter am Wochenende wohl ganz passabel werden, dann werde ich wohl mal die verdächten Stellen abklopfen. Wie siehts bei euch aus? Immer noch keine Fangmeldungen oder Nachläufer?


----------



## ado (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich hatte am Wochenende einen Huchenkontakt, war aber nur ein kleiner mit ca. 65 - 70cm. 
Bei uns in der Strecke haben se aber vor drei Wochen einen gefangen mit einem Meter. Wie ich gehört hab mit der 4er Fliegenrute und Forellenstreamer... (Angabe ohne Gewähr)
Den Fisch kannte ich auch, konnte ihn aber nur einmal als Nachläufer begutachten mit nem Kumpel zusammen ... 

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zur Anhebung des Schonmaßes auf 90cm? Diese Änderung ist soweit ich gehört hab seit 1.12. in Bayern in kraft getreten.


----------



## Seele (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Kein Huchen weit und breit zu sehen. Hecht auch keiner. Aber zwei ü50 Forellen haben sich mal den Wedler geschnappt. Schon frustrierend auf nen Fisch zu angeln der eigentlich gar nicht wirklich im Gewässer vor kommt   

Schonmaß find ich super, nur bringts nichts weil bei uns war es schon lang auf 90cm und bei uns ist so gut wie kein Huchen mehr drin. Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich die noch regelmäßig gesehen und auch gefangen mit ca 70cm, aber da setzt scheints keiner einen zurück wenn er mal ein fängt. Schade drum, so wirds nie was mit dem Bestand. Von mir aus können se das Schonmaß auch auf 1,1m anheben ich hab da kein Problem damit


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Die meisten kleinen Huchen landen eben übers Jahr als große Forellen in der Pfanne. Ob aus Unkenntnis, oder mutwillig steht dahin.


----------



## Seele (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Also ich hab schon einige Huchen bei uns gefangen aber alle ließen sich ohne Probleme schon im Wasser von einer Refo unterscheiden. Also an dem kann und DARF es nicht liegen. 

Es ist einfach ein wahnsinns toller Fisch, weil man 30 mal drauf fischen kann und nie einen fangen und dann kommt DER Tag an dem man den 1. oder 2. Wurf am Tag macht und bäääääm machts nen Schlag in der Rute. Nach dann recht unspektakulärem Drill, mit nicht minder viel Adrenalin wie bei einem 1,2m Hecht liegt er dann Kupfer schimmernd vor dir, DEIN Huchen. Wer dann noch mit einem Foto zufrieden ist oder auch ohne und ihn dann weg schwimmen sieht, wird noch 5 min am gleichen Platz stehen und ihm zuflüstern "In zwei Jahren sehen wir uns wieder". Das Gefühl ist einfach unbeschreiblich und danach geht man Heim, sitzt ins Warme und feiert den Fang gebührend mit seiner Familie oder Freunden. 
Es gibt nichts schöneres, leider bleibt dieses Gefühl vielen verwehrt, was wirklich schade ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Auf dem Balkan bzw. in Osteuropa sollen die Fangchancen ja angeblich noch ganz gut sein - aber in D ist der Huchen allgemein wohl schon fast eher ein Mysterium als ein halbwegs planbar zu fangender Fisch.

Würd mich auch sehr reizen, da mal mit der XXH-Spinne drauf loszuziehen. Ist glaube ich echt ne Angelei für sich - scheint ja auch extrem harte Arbeit zu sein (was das für mich wiederum auch so interessant macht, da ist dann jeder Fang was ganz Besonderes).

Aber wie gesagt haben wir hier bei uns halt keine Huchen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Es gibt ein Video, leider habe ich es bei youtube usw. nicht mehr gefunden, in dem gezeigt wird, wie zwei Quarkbecher an 'nem strahlenden Sommertag mitten in Müchen 'nen großen Huchen mit der Fliege fangen. Wie hab ich mal bei Bouterwek gelesen: "Huchenfischen muß ganz leicht gehen":q

http://www.amazon.de/Aufregende-Angeltage-Traumangeln-auf-K%C3%B6nigsfische/dp/3905678284



Die Lektüre hat mich schon vor Jahren angezündet, falls mich also jemand an ein Huchenwasser einladen möchte, mein Postfach steht offen!#h:q


----------



## Seele (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Gegen viel Geld mach ich viel  aber zur Huchenzeit gibts in den seltensten Gewässern Karten. Der Lech ist eines der Gewässer an dem man Karten kriegen kann und auch noch ne kleine Chance auf el Hucho hat. Aber die guten Strecken (wenns die am Lech noch gibt) an die kommst als TK-ler nicht hin. Genauso wie Mur, Drau, usw. und wenn doch nur mit viel Vitamin B und Geldeinsatz. 

Ich weiß noch von zwei Huchen die Standplätze, komischerweise hab ich die noch gar nicht befischt dieses Jahr  

Was mich allerdings freut, dass sich doch einige Leute in das Thema einbringen. Ich glaub von Ado bekommen wir dieses Jahr auch noch ein Fangbild zu bewundern. Bei ihm stehen ja die Chancen recht gut auf ein Hüchli und er geht auch regelmäßig bei dem Mistwetter raus.

@Sten: Das Buch bzw der Bericht ist echt super, da ich die darin vorkommenden Angler teilwese sogar kenne.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Also das Buch fand ich schon irgendwie... "anders".
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...traumangeln-auf-koenigsfische-die-zweite.html

Gab aber noch mehr Meinungen dazu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-traumangeln-auf-koenigsfische-die-erste.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...traumangeln-auf-koenigsfische-die-dritte.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-bouterwek-traumangeln-auf-koenigsfische.html

Frage von einem Huchen-Ahnungslosem:
Da man die Burschen doch anscheinend gut nachzüchten & somit besetzen kann, die Wasserverschmutzung eigentlich seit Jahrzehnten zurück geht & Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer immer mehr angegangen wird,
warum sind Huchen nach wie vor stark gefährdet & selten?
Gibt es da keinen Trend nach oben?
#c


----------



## Promachos (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hallo!

Ich kann zwar keinen Huchen beisteuern, aber einen netten kleinen Lektüretipp: Im SZ-Magazin vom letzten(!) Wochenende war u.a. ein sehr schöner Bericht eines nichtangelnden Journalisten über den Huchen und seine aberwitzigen Fänger.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## dreampike (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hi, ich kann (leider)  auch (noch) keinen gefangenen Huchen melden. Diese Woche hatte ich aber das Vergnügen, gleich drei Huchen von einer Brücke herunter im klaren Wasser beobachten zu können. Gut, es waren mit 80-90cm keine Riesen, aber wunderschöne Fische. Mir hat es völlig ausgereicht, sie anzuschauen, das war schon alleine ein tolles Erlebnis. Heute habe ich ein paar Huchenfliegen gebunden und die nächsten Tage wird es dann losgehen (aber nicht auf die Brückenhuchen, die dürfen noch wachsen)!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## WK1956 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Die meisten kleinen Huchen landen eben übers Jahr als große Forellen in der Pfanne. Ob aus Unkenntnis, oder mutwillig steht dahin.


es ist schlicht nicht möglich einen Huchen mit einer Forelle zu verwechseln, wer das behauptet macht es definitiv absichtlich oder er hat noch nie im Leben eine Forelle gesehen.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@kati48268
Meiner Meinung liegt es daran, dass vor Allem größere Huchen häufig entnommen werden.
Viele Alpengewässer, wie zum Beispiel der Alpenrhein leiden stark unter Schwall/Sunkbetrieb, wodurch auch Laichplätze trockenfallen oder versanden.
Ob das auch auf die Donauzuflüsse zutrifft, weiß ich nicht aber der Lech ist beispielsweise stark aufgestaut.
Ob ein 1,2 Meter Huchen auch durch jede Fischtreppe durchpasst und diese überhaupt nutzen will, ist auch fraglich.
Häufig sagt man, dass der Rückgang von Beutefischen durch Kormorane, Gänsesäger und allgemeine Strukturarmut auch sehr schlecht für den Huchen ist. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das der Hauptfaktor ist.

Besatz und Zucht ist natürlich sehr teuer und eher was für reichere Gewässerbesitzer. Wenn so ein exkusives Gewässer einen stabilen Bestand hat, wird das natürlich nicht so sehr an die große Glocke gehängt.

Meine Nicht-Experten-Meinung basiert hauptsätzlich auf hier und da aufgeschnappten Infos und allgemeinen Gewässerproblemen, die wahrscheinlich auch auf den Huchen zutreffen.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## Kaka (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Im Lech wurde vor kurzem dieser gefangen:

https://www.facebook.com/LFVAugsbur...2420786838654/758451880902207/?type=1&theater


----------



## WK1956 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Frage von einem Huchen-Ahnungslosem:
> Da man die Burschen doch anscheinend gut nachzüchten & somit besetzen kann, die Wasserverschmutzung eigentlich seit Jahrzehnten zurück geht & Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer immer mehr angegangen wird,
> warum sind Huchen nach wie vor stark gefährdet & selten?
> Gibt es da keinen Trend nach oben?
> #c


Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, erstens ist das mit der Durchgängikeit der Gewässer so eine Sache. Zumindest in den Gewässern die ich kenne (Lech und Wertach) ist es mit der Durchgängigkeit nicht weit her. Ein paar Fischtreppen lösen das Problem des fehlenden Kiesbetts auch nicht.
Huchenbesatz alleine reicht auch nicht, gleichzeitig müssen auch ausreichend Futterfische (vorzugsweise Äschen, aber auch Nasen und Barben) vorhanden sein und da scheitert es meist an fehlenden Laichmöglichkeite und dem Einfluss gewisser fischfressender Vögel.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



WK1956 schrieb:


> es ist schlicht nicht möglich einen Huchen mit einer Forelle zu verwechseln, wer das behauptet macht es definitiv absichtlich oder er hat noch nie im Leben eine Forelle gesehen.



Für den Huchen, dem der Schädel eingeschlagen wird, macht es so, oder so keinen Unterschied.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Viele Alpengewässer, wie zum Beispiel der *Alpenrhein*...



Ich weiß, was du meinst, aber im Alpenrhein ist es für den Huchen wurscht, da kommt er eh nicht natürlich vor.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Viele Alpengewässer, wie zum Beispiel der Alpenrhein leiden stark unter Schwall/Sunkbetrieb, wodurch auch Laichplätze trockenfallen oder versanden.
> Ob das auch auf die Donauzuflüsse zutrifft, weiß ich nicht aber der Lech ist beispielsweise stark aufgestaut.



Ich weiß, dass es da keine Huchen gibt, aber Bach und Seeforelle sind Kieslaicher mit ähnlichen Ansprüchen. Weder Huchen noch Forelle kommen mit den Folgen des Schwallbetriebs gut zurecht. Sand im Laichsubstrat tötet artunabhängig alle Salmonideneier durch Sauerstoffmangel. 
Der Alpenrhein ist für mich der einzige Alpenfluss, an den ich bis jetzt näher ran kam und ich denke, den Bogen von dem zum Lech zu spannen, ist nicht allzu weit hergeholt.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## WK1956 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Für den Huchen, dem der Schädel eingeschlagen wird, macht es so, oder so keinen Unterschied.



da hast du natürlich recht, mit einer Forelle kann man ihn trotzdem nicht verwechseln.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Sicher nicht. Alleine schon der Schädelform wegen...


----------



## WoifeBGH (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Kommt aber leider des öfteren vor,genauso wie bei den seeforellen die regelmäßig im refo besatz dazwischen sind


----------



## WK1956 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



WoifeBGH schrieb:


> Kommt aber leider des öfteren vor,


Ist dann aber mit Sicherheit keine Verwechslung, sondern Absicht!


----------



## WoifeBGH (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Wollte auch nichts anderes behaupten,allerdings wird es immer als ein " versehen" dargestellt


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Tatsächlich gibt es aber viele, die Bachforellen nicht richtig von Regenböglern unterscheiden können, zeigt man denen noch einen Bachsaibling, ist die Verwirrung komplett.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



> Alleine schon der Schädelform wegen


Die find ich geil, kommt mächtig massig - sind halt schon echt schöne und erhabene Viecher. King of Gewässer. Die Kupferfarbe rockt auch voll. 

Leider noch nie "live" gesehen - ich kenn nicht mal ein Zooaquarium, in dem es Huchen gibt.


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da konnte man sie mitten in München in der Isar beobachten. Im Landkreis Traunstein gibt es auch einen Züchter, der sie erfolgreich vermehrt und zieht.


----------



## WoifeBGH (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Davon ist mir auch zumindest einer im Landkreis Altötting bekannt! Hatte dieses Jahr beim Ruttenfischen schon zwei kleine um die 30 cm,was umso  erfreulicher ist,da sie bei uns in dieser Größe nicht gesetzt werden.


----------



## ado (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hier rührt sich ja richtig was! 

@Seele, ich hab gestern nochmal einen richtig guten Fisch kennen gelernt. War gestern und heute draußen, aber weder Hecht noch Huchen (trotz Sichtkontakten) haben sich überzeugen lassen. Sehr klares Wasser und sehr sehr viele kleine Äschen machen des auch alles andere als einfach einen der Räuber ans Band zu bekommen. 
Ich tu aber mein bestes und wenn ihr n Bild seht von mir dann wahrscheinlich beim "wegschwimmen" 
Ich werds auf jeden Fall - egal wie eklig es wird - bis zur Schonzeit weitermachen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Da in Bayern ja jeder maßige Fisch entnommen werden muss wg. Hege, mal eine Frage:
Wer hat denn schon mal Huchen gegessen, wie schmecken die denn??

Vergleichbar mit Forelle?

Interessiert mich gerade auch als Koch....

Und da es ja Züchter zu geben scheint, wie hier geschrieben wurde, was kosten die denn?


----------



## Zen (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*







Lecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Kostet?
(Schwabe halt...)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Seele schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch von zwei Huchen die Standplätze, komischerweise hab ich die noch gar nicht befischt dieses Jahr
> 
> Geht klar, ich rüste eine Expedition da runter aus!
> 
> ...



Du kennst den Schorschl, Sohn vom Schorsch!!??|bigeyes:q:q:q





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da in Bayern ja jeder maßige Fisch entnommen werden muss wg. Hege, mal eine Frage:
> Wer hat denn schon mal Huchen gegessen, wie schmecken die denn??
> 
> Vergleichbar mit Forelle?
> ...




Guck mal:

http://bglv1.orf.at/magazin/imland/mahlzeit/stories/178312/


----------



## Zen (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Kilo ca. 70,- €


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

oha, Reschpekt. 
Das für Mast/Zuchtfische ist schon happig - auch geräuchert.


----------



## Hezaru (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Siebzich? Autsch,da bin ich Schwabe:m
Solange es fast keine gibt ist es eh egal wie die schmecken.
Ich hab mal beim Züchter welche gesehen.
Das warn vierjährige (dreieinhalb) mit ca 45-60 cm. In einem 
15m Becken (Hälterbecken zum Verkauf) waren da gut 50 bis 100 Stück.|bigeyes
Die sind mit einer Urgewalt durchs Wasser geschossen, Torpedos. Ich dachte mir noch, die machen aus jeder Forellenrute Hackfleisch, beeindruckend.
Vielleicht die ersten und letzten die ich gesehen habe, aber ich werde den Anblick nie vergessen.
Auser wir geben ihnen Asyl, die Lachse können eh nicht mehr hoch zu uns|evil::q


----------



## WK1956 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oha, Reschpekt.
> Das für Mast/Zuchtfische ist schon happig - auch geräuchert.


wenn dir selbst einen fängst, kommt dich das Kilo vermutlich wesentlich teurer.


----------



## Zen (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Angeblich nur Lebendfutter und gleiche Größen sonst Brudermord.....
Da steigt der Aufwand und der Preis, hatte mal eine Preisliste für Zuchtfische.
Da lag der Kilopreis niedriger...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



WK1956 schrieb:


> wenn dir selbst einen fängst, kommt dich das Kilo vermutlich wesentlich teurer.


Richtig - dann aber Wildfisch und zum Essen kommt noch das Erlebnis - allemal wert....

Du hast Schwaben nicht verstanden:
Nicht billlig ist das Ziel (überlassen wir den Schotten), sondern preiswert = den Preis wert...


Und das wär mir ein zigmal teurerer selbst gefangener, wilder Huchen allemal:
Den Preis mehr wert als ein billiger Zucht/Masthuchen.....


----------



## ado (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich hatte letzten Winter einen ca. 75er Huchen an der ultra leichten Spinne. Soooo extrem spannend sind die im Drill nicht. Aber wenn nach 20, 30 oder 40 erfolglosen Versuchen so ein Fisch vor dir liegt, dann bring ich es nicht übers Herz ihm eine übern Kopf zu ziehen (auch wenn er maßig wäre). 
Ich weiß auch, dass dieser Fisch noch existiert, den hab ich jetzt dieses Jahr zweimal gesehen. Weiß mittlerweilen auch wo der Gute seinen Einstand hat  und ich versprech euch da würde den Fisch keiner vermuten. Bei geringem Wasserstand hats da grad mal 20-25cm Wasser und fast null Strömung. Aber am Ufer liegt ne Betonplatte zwischen all den Steinen und die bietet ihm eine schöne Wohnung. 

Mir ist eigentlich völlig egal wie Huchen schmeckt - solang der bestand so mager ist kann ich keinen Huchen der nicht völlig verangelt ist einpacken. Viel zu mystisch und anziehend für mich.

Hab dieses Jahr auch zwei Huchen gefangen mit ca. 30cm. Das war auch definitiv Wildwuchs und kein Besatz - seitdem ich das gesehen habe kommt für mich auch ausschließlich nur noch releasen in Frage!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Gute Einstellung in meinen Augen, in Bayern solltest Du das aber nicht öffentlich sichtbar machen.

Da ist laut Afvig aus Hegegründen jeder maßige, nicht geschonte Fisch halt abzuschlagen.

Denn wenn der Huchen so gefährdet wäre, müsste ihn der Geesetzgeber oder der Bewirtschafter schonen, das hat der Gesetzgeber/Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler zu entschieden.

Und notfalls an der Strecke ein Angelverbot für Methoden erlassen, mit denen Huchen gefangen werden könnten..

Daran sollten Fänger bayrischer Huchen denken, bevor sie veröffentlichen, einen maßigen, nicht in der Schonzeit befindlichen Huchen zurückgesetzt zu haben.




PS:
Und ich bin halt Koch, ist so..
Ich wollte schon mal einmal einen essen, um zu wissen wie der schmeckt.


----------



## ado (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Keine Panik ich werde da schon aufpassen ... 

Bin mir aber sicher, wenn jemand versucht mir wegen einem Huchen ans Bein zu pissen sind meine Chancen deutlich besser mit nem blauen Auge raus zu kommen als bei nem Karpfen. 
Aber um überhaupt in die Verlegenheit zu kommen muss ich erstmal einen maßigen (das heißt über 90cm) fangen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Keine bessere Chance:
Wenn der Huchen zu schützen ist, hat das der Bewirtschafter zu machen!!

Der Angler hat nur auszuführen und nicht selber zu entscheiden, die rechtliche Lage ist da eindeutig!!

Vollkommen wurscht ob Huchen, Karpfen, Rotauge oder Hecht:
Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch ist aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen.

Wäre er aus Hegegründen nicht entnehmbar, müsste ihn der Bewirtschafter schützen.

Null Spielraum...

Daher ja meine Bitte, da aufzupassen!


----------



## Seele (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine bessere Chance:
> Wenn der Huchen zu schützen ist, hat das der Bewirtschafter zu machen!!
> 
> Der Angler hat nur auszuführen und nicht selber zu entscheiden, die rechtliche Lage ist da eindeutig!!
> ...


 


Die Diskussion gehört zwar nicht hier her. Aber bei uns in Bayern wirst zu zu 95% von nem Kontrolleur deines Vereins angepisst. Da kommt es dann sehr wohl auf die Fischart an. Bei nem Huchen wird dir wahrscheinlich nichts bis sehr wenig passieren, bei nem Waller sieht die Sachlage da schon anders aus. Das meint Ado mit dem bessere Chancen haben. Fast jeder freut sich wenn er weiß der Huach schwimmt noch und er hat selbst die Chance drauf, beim Waller sind sie dagegen froh wenn die Fressmaschine raus ist.

Rechtlich vom Gesetzt her gesehen hast du allerdings recht, Thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



> Rechtlich vom Gesetzt her gesehen hast du allerdings recht, Thomas.


Eben......
Deswegen aufpassen, wenn man als Angler Huchen schützen will, die nicht vom Bewirtschafter geschützt  wurden:
Nicht erwischen lassen...


----------



## bobbl (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Wo kann man als Gast überhaupt auf Huchen angeln und wie viel würde das Ganze kosten?


----------



## ado (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@Seele: Genau das meinte ich. 
@Thomas: Ich werd da schon sehr gut aufpassen - deshalb meide ich auch die Spots wo pro Stunde x Leute vorbeilaufen und nen Top Blick auf alles haben.

So und jetzt hoffe ich dass bald mal Bilder kommen!!!


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ein Huchen mit weniger als 80 cm ist definitiv noch ein junger Fisch. Wenn man sich so einen mal genauer ansieht, dann wird man feststellen, dass da eigentlich noch nix dran ist. Mordstrumm Schädel und hinten raus ein Salzstangerl. Eine gleich große Forelle ist da längst kapital ausgewachsen und ein ganz anders Kaliber. An so einem Hucherl ist quasi nix dran, was man essen könnte, außer man steht auf Haut und Gräten.


----------



## ado (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@Bobbl:

Wie schon mal geschrieben im Lech gibts Huchen, allerdings einen zu fangen is net einfach.
Einmal ne Tageskarte is da wie n 6er im Lotto wenn du einen fängst. Kosten 15€ für die Karte.

Ansonsten Österreich oder Slowenien da isses dann aber schon 50-100€ pro Tag


----------



## WK1956 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



bobbl schrieb:


> Wo kann man als Gast überhaupt auf Huchen angeln und wie viel würde das Ganze kosten?


Als Gastangler hast du da relativ geringe Chancen, mir sind nur 1-2 Strecken bekannt in denen Huchen vorkommen und wo man Gastkarten bekommt, die Preise für Gäste liegen da bei 17 € pro Tag und die Chancen sind, wie ado schon sagt, vergleichbar mit einem großen Lottogewinn. Es gibt allerdings schon Strecken in denen die Chancen sehr gut sind, mal einen Huchen zu fangen, allerdings sind diese Strecken i.d.R. nur Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehalten.
Übrigens hat der Huchen ab 01.12.2014 in Bayern ein gesetzliches Mindestmaß von 90 cm.


----------



## bobbl (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Danke für die Infos! Um welche Lecht-Strecken handelt es sich denn da genau und wo bekomme ich denn die Karten her? Ich glaube, dass ich demnächst mal einen Ausflug machen werde


----------



## WK1956 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



bobbl schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos! Um welche Lecht-Strecken handelt es sich denn da genau und wo bekomme ich denn die Karten her? Ich glaube, dass ich demnächst mal einen Ausflug machen werde



Das ist zum einen mal die Strecke vom Fischereiverein Augsburg, die Lechstaustufe 22/23 mit den dazugehörigen Fließstrecken, hier dürften die Chancen am Größten sein.
Dann wurden gelegentlich auch in den Abschnitten der Fischereigenossenschaft Unter Lech schon Huchen gefangen, hier habe ich in letzter Zeit aber nix mehr gehört, wobei Huchenfänge nicht immer rausposaunt werden.
Karten gibt es in den entsprechenden Ausgabestellen, u.A auch bei mir. Die Anschriften der Ausgabestellen findest du auf den Seiten des Vereins,bzw. der Genossenschaft.
http://www.fva-ev.de/
http://www.fischerei-unterer-lech.de/


----------



## ado (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Wenn würde ich dir zu der Lechstaustufe 22/23 raten da sind die Chancen noch reell aber die Wasserfläche ist gewaltig. 
Vergess aber bitte das Stahlvorfach nicht, es gibt im Lech deutlich mehr Hecht als Huchen! 
Meine Huchen haben sich an einem 15lbs 7x7 nicht gestört. Wenn die Jungs Hunger haben interessiert die des nicht. 

Huchen gäbe es auch noch in der Donau, Isar und Inn sowie einigen kleineren Flüssen in Deutschland - da weiß ich aber nix über Tageskartenstrecken. 

Nen Zwischenstop bei WK1956 kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Da bekommst nicht nur die Tageskarten sondern wenns die gibt auch die aktuellsten Infos.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



> an einem 15lbs 7x7


Ui, das klingt ausrüstungsmäßig ja recht "harmlos"? Powermäßig eher Zanderbereich?

Ich frage deshalb, weil z. B. die Huchen De Luxe im WG-Bereich einer Welsspinne liegt (und dafür auch oft benutzt wird).

Also ist da in D oder zumindest an genannten Strecken gar nicht so krasses Power-Tackle erforderlich?

Bislang ging ich da - mangels Erfahrung natürlich rein theoretisch - immer von richtig heftiger, aber nicht zu harter Rute plus Panzerrolle und 50er Mono aus (kein Geflecht wg. Angelei bei Frost).

Würde mich darum echt mal interessieren, was die Huchenspezis hier so tacklemäßig konkret einsetzen.


----------



## Seele (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Das große WG resultiert aus den Ködern die geworfen werden und an den Stellen an denen gefischt wird. Tiefe Gumpen mit starker Strömung und schweren Ködern. Aber ansonsten reicht noramle Hechtausrüstung in der Theorie aus. Wichtig ist den Anhieb in das knöcherne Maul zu bekommen.


----------



## ado (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Also ich fische eine Meerforellenrute mit Wurfgewicht bis 45g. Bin damit bisher sehr gut zurecht gekommen, dazu ne recht normale Rolle mit momentan 15er geflecht - damit bin ich allerdings net ganz so zufrieden des werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal austauschen.
Im Winter bei Frost steig ich um auf eine etwas härtere Rute mit Monoschnur. Vor allem aber weil ich große Ringe will die nicht zufrieren. 

Also auch wenn ich auf Huchen fische, dann bin ich mit ganz normalem Tackle unterwegs - eher an der unteren Grenze. 

Mefo-Rute deshalb weil die auch auf größere Distanzen nen Anhieb druchbringen. Konnte damit auch bisher jeden Huchen sicher landen. 

Nur wenn bissl Hochwasser ist und viel mehr Strömungsdruck herrscht dann wird des Gerät grenzwertig dann steig ich auf härteres um.


----------



## WK1956 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Die Huchenausrüstung ist wohl individuell recht unterschiedlich.
Ich persönlich würde eher stärkeres Material verwenden, kommt aber auch sehr auf die Strecke an. 
Natürlich kann man auch eine kräftige Hechtrute verwenden, meist wird man eher Hecht als Huchen fangen ;-). 
Spezielle Huchenruten haben aber durchaus Vorteile, insbesodere die großen Ringe verhindern zumindest teilweise ein ständiges Einfrieren, das Wurfgewicht darf durchaus 120 gr und mehr betragen. Die Rolle sollte auf jedenfall robust und mit einem sehr guten Bremssystem ausgestattet sein und über ausreichend Schnurfassung (mindestens 150 m o,50 Mono) verfügen.

Aber letzlich entscheidet jeder über sein Gerät, Huchen wurden schon mit der Fliegenrute gefangen und mit Gerät das ich zum Wallerfischen nehmen würde.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

wie sieht es mit den Standplätzen so aus? Hab letztes Jahr nur einen gefangen, daher kann ich keine Rückschlüsse ziehen. Den einen habe ich im Hauptstrom der Donau an einer Außenkurve gefangen. Uhrzeit war eher so später Nachmittag (im Januar), aber noch keine Dämmerung. Köder war ein 4" Gummifisch... eigentlich wollte ich ja einen Barsch, Hecht oder mit etwas Glück einen Zander erwischen. |supergri


----------



## Bommaringa (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@bobbl

Tiroler Ache sollte es jetzt im Winter auch Tageskarten geben... zumindest wars früher so. Preise sind aber ziemlich heftig, 30€+ für ne Tageskarte musst auf alle Fälle rechnen.

http://www.fischereiverein-traunstein.de/vereinsgewaesser/tiroler-achen

Am Inn gibt es soweit ich weiß an der Strecke vom KFV Rosenheim überhaupt keine Tageskarten, Mangfall weiß ich nicht aber denke die gibts wenn auch nur bis Ende Oktober.
Für die Strecke vom KFV Wasserburg / Isarier gibt es auch ab Ende Oktober keine Karten mehr.
Danach kommt der Mühldorfer Verein, da hab ich aber leider gar keine Ahnung.

Welche Rollen fischt ihr denn so, weil mit so nem großen Schnurfassungsvermögen 200m 0,40er Mono oder dicker, da hat man ja gleich wieder so richtig schwere Klopper an der Rute.


----------



## herby1 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die find ich geil, kommt mächtig massig - sind halt schon echt schöne und erhabene Viecher. King of Gewässer. Die Kupferfarbe rockt auch voll.
> 
> Leider noch nie "live" gesehen - ich kenn nicht mal ein Zooaquarium, in dem es Huchen gibt.



Servus PirschHirsch.
Solltest mal in Bayern unterwegs sein besuch doch mal den Tiergarten Straubing. http://www.tiergarten-straubing.de/
Da gibts das sogenannte Donauaquarium. Da kanntst du neben ein paar wunderschönen,großen Huchen, riesige Karpfen und Barben und allem anderen was so in der Donau rumschwimmt auch zwei wirklich satte Waller bewundern.
Für jeden Angler empfehlenswert. Und der Rest der Familie ist auch beschäftigt..:q


----------



## Seele (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich war gestern auch mal 3h los. Wobei die meiste Zeit in Platzwechsel und Köderrettung bzw. neu Anknoten investiert wurde.

Aber nach bereits 20 Sekunden konnte ich einen Biss verzeichnen, leider wars auch der einzige für den Tag. Aber ist immer wieder schön so allein am Wasser zu sein und das Gefühl einen Platz zu befischen an dem schon Wochenlang niemand mehr gestand ist, ist doch besser als im Sommer wo ein Kommen und Gehen ist. 


Ich habe noch zwei interessante Links für euch Huchenfans:
http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/42439/Huchen-suchen
https://www.bezirk-schwaben.de/aktu...chen-fischereihof-kuemmert-man-sich-um-den-g/


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@ herby: Cool, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Spiderpike (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich war am Donnerstag wieder am Fluss auf Donaulachs. Dachte mir das ich kurz vor dem Wintereinbruch Chancen habe....aber denkste. Habe mit nem 15cm Gummifisch ne Rebo erwischt^^ Seit dem 15.12 Schonzeit...also gleich zurück.

Hab mir einen Huchenzopf zerstört und einen verloren, aber das ist ja Standart. Ich brauche jetzt aber wirklich mal ne schwere Spinnrute und eine starke Schnur (0,45 Mono oder stärker). Sonnst macht mein Material bald schlapp.

Vielleicht kann ich in ein paar Jahren auch mal nen Huchenbildchen beisteuern....


----------



## ado (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Werds morgen nochmal versuchen  nach ettlichen Nachläufern doch nochmal einen an den Haken zu locken.


----------



## Seele (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Geht ihr eigentlich Nachts oder am Tag auf Huchen?


----------



## Spiderpike (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Also ich muss Tags da es in dem felsigen Fluss viel zu gefählich ist. Die Felsen sind zu Oktaeder/Tertraeder gebrochen und auch Tagsüber oft nur auf alle vier zu bewältigen, so hell kann der Vollmond nicht sein. Weis garnicht wie ältere Leute da hinkommen?! Vermutlich garnicht^^


----------



## Seele (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hab euch noch ein paar Impressionen zusammen gestellt. Fangen konnt ich bis jetzt noch keinen, war aber auch nicht wirklich zu erwarten. War auf jeden Fall trotzdem schön. Weiß nicht ob ich diese Saison nochmal raus komme.


----------



## Seele (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hier noch ein paar.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ja schick, aber sag mal, gehst du mit Opas Rohrstock auf die Pirsch??|bigeyes:q


----------



## Seele (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ja schick, aber sag mal, gehst du mit Opas Rohrstock auf die Pirsch??|bigeyes:q



wie meinen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Deine Rute sieht mir etwas nostalgisch aus...


----------



## Seele (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Nostalgisch? Glaub ich weniger eher sehr modern. Candy Lack, Rollenhalter mit Blankkontakt, Vollduplon...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Aja, Eigenbau mit spezieller Lackierung, mich hat nur diese eine Bild auf dem du die durchgekaute Maus zwischen den Zähnen hast etwas verwirrt, da sieht das Teil nach irgendwas aufpoliertem Nostalgischen aus...


----------



## Seele (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Nene, ich steh eher auf die modernen Sachen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@ Seele:

Krass, mit Jeans und Turnschuhen im Schnee - Hut ab, ich glaub, ich hätte da schon nach kürzester Zeit aufgegeben.

Ich war gestern und vorgestern per Boot außerhalb abhechteln und musste dann trotz "Zwiebelbekleidung" kapitulierend an Land, um meine Eisklumpenhaxen weberknechtisch auffer Wiese herumstorchend wieder aufzutauen (zwei Paar dicke Socken in den Gummistiefeln waren leider nicht genug, der Freezer fraß sich bis zum Knie hoch). 

Nass und Frost zusammen ist halt echt dreckig... hatte insgesamt einen Fehlbiss auf nen geschleppten Wobbler und sonst nix, den Viechern wars wohl auch zu kalt...

Zuvor war am zweiten Tag gleich Umbau auf 40er-Mono angesagt - mit Geflecht ratter-ringeiste es wüst bereits nach den Anfangswürfen.

Übrigens ein schönes Eckchen, in dem Du da angelst! Sieht cool aus!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hier, interessant fand ich, daß da bei einigen Fischen das Alter bestimmt wurde, 60-70pfündige Rekordfische haben demnach teilweise nur 14-15 Jahre auf den Schuppen.


----------



## Seele (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Huchen wachsen Gott sei Dank enorm schnell. Allerdings sollte das Futterangebot vorhanden sein. Problem ist meist das laichen, da kaum noch Gewässer vorhanden sind an denen die Huchen ideale Laichplätze finden.


----------



## Pupser (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich war gestern und vorgestern per Boot außerhalb abhechteln und musste dann trotz "Zwiebelbekleidung" kapitulierend an Land, um meine Eisklumpenhaxen weberknechtisch auffer Wiese herumstorchend wieder aufzutauen (zwei Paar dicke Socken in den Gummistiefeln waren leider nicht genug, der Freezer fraß sich bis zum Knie hoch).



Da empfielt es sich eine Styroporplatte (3-5cm dick) als Dämmung von unten in's Boot zu packen. Muss ja nicht groß sein, nur so, daß man bequem die Füße drauf stellen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Guck Dir mal Seeles Wathose an:

[youtube1]CYAdSssB8jA[/youtube1]

Modernscht!
:q:q:q


----------



## Seele (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Und fängig  
Wo manche nicht mehr hin kommen weils oben rein läuft gehts bei mir noch locker weiter 
Ist übrigens die gleiche gleiche Strecke in der ich hauptsächlich fische wie im Video.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

#6#6#6


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> .....zwei Paar dicke Socken in den Gummistiefeln waren leider nicht genug, der Freezer fraß sich bis zum Knie hoch......



Egal wieviel Paar Socken man an hat, wenn es durch die vielen Socken "eng" im Schuh wird, hilft nichts. Im Gegenteil wenn die Durchblutung durch zu großem Druck auf den Fuß gestört wird friert man noch schneller.


----------



## Spiderpike (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Seele schrieb:


> Und fängig
> Wo manche nicht mehr hin kommen weils oben rein läuft gehts bei mir noch locker weiter
> Ist übrigens die gleiche gleiche Strecke in der ich hauptsächlich fische wie im Video.



Ich bin auch oft an der Wertach, vermutlich weiter unten.
Also wenn ich mal nen Netz vorbeischwimmen seh muss ich mir sorgen machen? 
Ich hab ne klassische Fischerei-wat-Hose an. Die geht bis zum Hals^^


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Anhang anzeigen 228271

Endlich hat's bei mir geklappt
Mein erster Huchen pünktlich als Geburtstagsgeschenk 
Ist zwar kein Riese aber Fisch ist Fisch und wunderschön ist er auch

LG


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Petri zum Huchen!



> Da empfielt es sich eine Styroporplatte (3-5cm dick) als Dämmung von  unten in's Boot zu packen. Muss ja nicht groß sein, nur so, daß man  bequem die Füße drauf stellen kann.



Das werd ich beim nächsten Mal bei solchem Wetter garantiert so machen, das war absolut nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## Bommaringa (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hey ich wollte mir nächsten Winter ne neue Huchenausrüstung zulegen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Rollenvorschläge geben? Sollen schon so ca 200m 0,40er Mono drauf, bei vielleicht niedrigem Gewicht, aber doch Robustheit, da die Gummilatschen ja dementsprechend sind und ich nicht will, dass die gleich den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Allround Angla (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hi,
Also penn Rollen eignen sich gut zum Huchenfischen. Die sind stabil und haben eine gute schnurfassung. Als Schnur würde ich mindestens eine 0,50er nehmen. Ich verwende eine 0,60er. Man hat viel besseren Kontakt da dickere Schnüre weniger Dehnung haben und man kann den Köder viel öfter retten.
LG


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hi
hoffe  der Anhang ist dran.

Petri
NM


----------



## Spiderpike (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Gehe heute auf die Angelmesse und wollte mir ne neue Heavy Spinnrolle zulegen bevor meine jetzige schlappmacht. 
Die Penn Fierce hab ich mir vorab mal online angesehen. Was meint Ihr? http://www.penn-fishing.de/mobile/fiche_produit.php?idl=767&idp=768&ids=6923
Ich tu ne 0,50 Stroft GTM drauf. Soll ich die 7000er nehmen oder eher ne 6000 er?
Ich geh damit vielleicht 4-8 mal im Jahr auf Huchen und deswegen will ich auch ned zuviel ausgeben...da sind 60-80 Euro für die Rolle schon ok


----------



## Allround Angla (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hi,
Also ich hatte die Penn Fierce mal in 4000. war eigentlich nicht schlecht hatte aber eine hohe Übersetzung und lief deshalb auch schwer an. Momentan verwende ich ne 6000er penn conflict, die ist top kostet aber das doppelte.
Die 6000er reicht, 7000 ist auch zu schwer.
Meiner Meinung nach besser als die Fierce wäre diese hier:

http://angelgeraete-kerler.de/Fischen-auf-Huchen/Rollen/Passion-Rolle-755::157.html

Ein Freund von mir fischt sie auch und ist sehr zufrieden. Ist ein super Preis leistungs Verhältnis

LG


----------



## Seele (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi
> hoffe  der Anhang ist dran.
> 
> Petri
> NM



Super Sache, aber nicht verzagen, so gings mir gestern leider auch.


----------



## Spiderpike (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also ich hatte die Penn Fierce mal in 4000. war eigentlich nicht schlecht hatte aber eine hohe Übersetzung und lief deshalb auch schwer an. Momentan verwende ich ne 6000er penn conflict, die ist top kostet aber das doppelte.
> Die 6000er reicht, 7000 ist auch zu schwer.
> Meiner Meinung nach besser als die Fierce wäre diese hier:
> ...



Ich hab mir die 6000er Conflict heut geholt, die ist echt gut und mit 550gr. auch ned zu schwer.....Danke für den Tipp ;-)
Ansonsten hab ich heut noch 2 Ruten und ne Büchse gekauft....hab echt gute Sachen gefunden und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Allround Angla (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ja ist echt ne top Rolle mit guter schnurfassung.
Bei mir haben 150m 0.6er draufgepasst


----------



## Spiderpike (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hehe.....ja bei der Passion hätten nur 120m 0,5er draufgepasst.... 
So hab ich jetzt ne tolle Combo für nen Preis von unter 200 Euro.....hab mal wieder mehr ausgegeben heut aber egal....


----------



## Allround Angla (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Was hat die conflict auf der Messe gekostet? 
LG


----------



## Spiderpike (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ursprünglich glaube ich 129€....hab aber wiedermal mitleid erregt und hab die für nen 100er bekommen. Mit den 2 weiteren Ruten konnt ich heut am letzten Messetag sicher 20% sparen. Dafür wars bei den Jägern schwieriger. Aber auch hier hab ich super Gummistiefel von SEALS für 49€ ergattert. 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Huchenturns um wieder zum Topic zurück zu kommen


----------



## Allround Angla (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ist ja ein Mega Preis 
Meine hat 135 gekostet
LG


----------



## ado (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Letztes Jahr hat es nicht mehr geklappt aber immerhin noch diese Saison ... 
Der von Seele prophezeite Huchen


----------



## Spiderpike (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Goil.........wie groß war er denn?

*Gratulation*


----------



## Allround Angla (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Glückwunsch, schöner Fisch


----------



## ado (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Danke Jungs!
War kein großer, hatte "nur" irgendwas um die 70cm.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Trotzdem Petri! Klasse!


----------



## Allround Angla (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Huchen ist Huchen


----------



## Spiderpike (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Die länge ist nicht so entscheident......
hast Du den Huchi mit nem erdfarbenen Gummifisch gefangen?


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hallo Huchen-, Äschen-, und Forellenfreunde,

Hab hir eine äusserst gute Lektüre gefunden, wie das gemacht werden sollte. Von den Vorschläge die gemacht wurden, kann man nur hoffen, das sie gehör finden.


http://www.lfvbayern.de/arten--und-gewaesserschutz/veroeffentlichungen/

-Zeher Mühle


----------



## ado (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hey Spiderpike,
hab ganz vergessen zu antworten. 
War kein Erdfarbener Gummifisch, sondern einer mit dunklem Rücken und hellem Bauch. 
Wobei ich mit dunklen Farben auch schon Huchen gefangen hab.


----------



## Spiderpike (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ok Danke Ado....mein Gewässer wo ich fische ist eher Dunkel/braun....deswegen versuche ich mit kupfernen Ködern mein Glück.

Aber leider erst wieder ab Herbst.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hallo Huchengemeinde, 

wie sieht es in Oberbayern mit Maßnahmen zum Populationsausbau der Huchen aus, ausser Besatz?

Welche Projekte sind geplant?

gruss
NM


----------



## James8 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

hol den fred zur saison mal hoch, evtl. ging schon wo was


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich hab schon von einigen Fängen gehört. Muss ganz gut laufen. 

Selber hab ich noch nicht mal einen gesehen der sich schon Huchen schimpfen dürfte. Wird sich vermutlich auch nicht ändern im Laufe der Saison 

Vielleicht sehen wir ja dieses Jahr paar mehr Bilder von den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

klopf mal bei deinem Vorstand an und sag die sollen statt Äschen auch mal ein paar Huchen rein kippen. |supergri


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> klopf mal bei deinem Vorstand an und sag die sollen statt Äschen auch mal ein paar Huchen rein kippen. |supergri



Eher bei den Mitgliedern die sollen die sollen nicht alle drauf schlagen  vor Allem wenn sie nicht maßig sind.


----------



## Kaka (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Und wahrscheinlich denken es sei eine Refo...


----------



## Welpi (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

War am Donnerstag am Lech und hab mein Huchengerät das erste mal "live"getestet (habe heuer das erste mal eine Lechkarte). Hat ganz gut funktioniert und hab meine Strecke schon ein wenig kennengelernt. Ich muss jetzt erst mal wieder zum Händler und nachkaufen.... die Verluste sind schon enorm, wenn man die fiesen Stellen erst finden muss...:c  ... aber thats Huchenangeln


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Schade, dass es in meinen Landen keine Huchen gibt. Wär genau mein Fall - Schwergerätseinsatz bei kaltem Dreckswetter. Herrlich.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

So schweres Gerät braucht man nicht, den letzten Huchen hab ich mit meiner Black Briar (3/16oz.) aus der Strömung geholt, aber halt vom Kajak aus.


----------



## James8 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@seele: ich frag mich echt jedes mal wieder, wie manche sagen können, war ein versehen. Ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht möglich! Zum Gerät bin ich schon eher von der Fraktion "Kann nicht zu schwer sein"


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



James8 schrieb:


> @seele: ich frag mich echt jedes mal wieder, wie manche sagen können, war ein versehen. Ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht möglich! Zum Gerät bin ich schon eher von der Fraktion "Kann nicht zu schwer sein"



Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass die da aus versehen machen 
Ich hab's noch bei jedem im Drill gesehen, dass es keine Forelle ist. 

Das Gerät ist oft nur wegen der Strömung so heftig. Aber natürlich fängt man 20 Pfund Fische nicht gezielt mit der Finesse Rute.


----------



## James8 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@seele: Der Meinung bin auch, hatte es nur freundlich umschrieben:m

 Bzgl der Rutenwahl, war eher an Mozartkugel gerichtet, und soll jeder halten wie er meint


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Mal rein so aus Interesse (für mich als Nicht-Huchler):

Wie führt man denn son Huchenzopf am besten? Jigmäßig zupfen mit viel Grundkontakt (oder sogar faulenzen) oder auch mal im Freiwasser wedeln lassen? Tendenziell eher schnell oder eher langsam?


----------



## Seele (23. November 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Möglichst langsam am Grund. Der Rest entscheidet aber auch oft die Strömung.


----------



## Seele (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Klein aber fein


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Cool, ich gratuliere! Angesichts der Ködergröße war der offenbar allerschwerstens motiviert


----------



## Seele (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Gar kein Thema für das Fischchen. Huchen jagen schon gut was weg.


----------



## James8 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hey,

 Petri den zwei erfolgreichen#6 

 Welche Haken verwendet Ihr eigentlich und warum? 

 grüße


----------



## c032851 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@ Seele, 
Cool, mit Wedler...?
Petri!

Gruß Mac

Gesendet von meinem SM-T210 mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Petri!


----------



## Seele (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



c032851 schrieb:


> @ Seele,
> Cool, mit Wedler...?
> Petri!
> 
> ...



Ja, hab die letzte Zeit nur mit Wedler gefischt. 

Hab heute mal 6km der Wertach mit dem Boot abgescannt aber keinen einzigen Huchen gesehen 

@James: Habe momentan noch ST-36 drauf weil sie einfach enorm scharf und stark sind. Aber der Preis ist halt auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## James8 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hey,

 würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, heißt doch dass sie quasi unsichtbar sind...

 Die fische ich auch, sind gut zum nachschleifen...würde aber gern was noch stärkeres fischen, tendiere zum st 41 aber der ist halt echt mittel zum nachschleifen.
 Jemand noch gute alternativen?


----------



## Seele (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

So unsichtbar sind sie gar nicht wenn man sein Gewässer kennt und viel beobachtet. Problem ist dass oft der Futterfisch an den Stellen fehlt. Wenn da zwei Hechte dran stehen ist da schnell mal Feierabend mit den Äschen. 

Neuen Haken hin fertig, meistens ist der Köder doch eh gleich weg im entsprechenden Gewässer  
Fast jeder Hersteller hat stärkere Haken, aber ich wüsste nicht warum ich die brauche. Solang die Rute kein Prügel ist biegt man den ST36 nicht so leicht auf.


----------



## Spiderpike (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Petri Seele....sauber#h

Dein Einzelhaken den Du mir an den Zopf hast ist auch schön massiv und scharf...damit kannste nen Stier fangen denk ich mal|supergri


----------



## James8 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Abend,

 schon nen starken mit dem st 36 in strömung gefangen?

 Hmm normalerweise schärfe ich nach jedem Hänger und da wäre man mehr am Haken wechseln.

Natürlich sieht man ab und an einen, hab auch schon versucht an stellen wo ich weis das einer steht ihn via boot und waterwolf zu filmen...aber sichten vom boot ist bei mir zumindest so gut wie unmöglich zumal man auch öfters nicht nis zum grund sieht.


----------



## Seele (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Wers noch nicht gesehen hat:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310515

@James: Ein großer Huchen entwickelt in der Strömung Kraft, keine Frage, aber dennoch werden von vielen ST36 zum leichten Waller Spinfischen verwendet. Der Haken ist sehr stabil, es kommt immer drauf an ob man den Huchen mit der Brett harten Rute stoppen will, dann reicht der ST36 sicher nicht. 
Sichten ist nicht das Problem, hab schon einige Huchen gesehen, aber ist halt nicht so wie beim Karpfen.


----------



## James8 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hey,

 @seele danke für die aussagekräftige Ausführung, bin was Haken und Huchen angeht ein gebranntmarktes Kind :c
 bei einem als Huchen tauglichen geltendem Drilling ...mag gar nicht mehr dran denken#q#q
 naja immerhin weiß ich wo er wohnt und evtl. muss ich ihn dieses mal nicht wieder 1,5 saisons bis zu nem biss überreden...
 btw am dienstag gabs nen ca. 75 er

 Grüsse


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Wie geht so ein Huchen eigentlich im Drill ab? Sind die auch so springwütig wie "normale" Forellen?


----------



## Seele (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@PrischHirsch: Relativ langweilig eigentlich. Einzig durch die Größe und die Strömung gibt es Nerven zerreibende Drills. Wobei das jammern auf hohem Niveau ist. Aber Sprünge gibts da keine, eher wildes Kopfgeschüttel. 

@James: 
Ich habe einem Kunden der den ST36 auch nicht ganz vertraute, einen ST41 drauf gemacht und mit dem ist er sehr glücklich. 
Nachteil: 
- teurer
- nicht nachschleifbar (durch die nach innen gebogene Spitze hält er aber auch länger) 
- dickdrähtiger, somit muss der Anhieb wirklich durch dringen
- biegt sich beim Hänger sicher nicht mehr auf

Wer sichs leisten kann/will der ist mit dem ST41 sicher gut bedient. Aber auch Mustad, Gamakatsu und die üblichen haben solch stabile Haken.


----------



## James8 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

die schönen kroko-drehungen nicht zu vergessen:m

 bis auf das nachschleifen sehe ich eig kein nachteil,
 hab sie schon günstiger als den 36 er gesehen, aufbiegen bei Hängern rettet nicht wirklich viele köder denk, dass es eher gegen max 1-2/ pro saison geht was bei ü 50 abrissen #dnicht mehr ins gewicht fällt und der
 Anschlag muss so od. so passen

 werde die jetzt mal testen.


----------



## carpkeeper (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Petri allerseits , 

bin grad über den Huchenthread gestolpert !

Ich hoffe ich kann mal einen maßigen melden denn bei uns im Inn ist der Bestand nicht so schlecht !

Letztes Jahr wurden in den Wochen vor und nach Weihnachten in einem Teilabschnitt unseres Vereines 4Stk die über einen Meter hatten gefangen !

Ich hatte heuer bis jetzt wenigstens beim Forellenfischen einen Zufalls-Kontakt mit dem Huchennachwuchs  , für mich bis jetzt immer noch das Highlight für dieses Jahr !

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/szxlbn53l7es6t9/AACi1nchWoJUhrzznI9h-da3a?dl=0

Grüsse aus Bayern


----------



## Seele (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Das Video kenn ich noch, der war wirklich stark gebaut und hatte dich damals ja schon für den richtig schonenden Umgang mit dem Huchen gelobt. Einfach super zum Anschauen.


----------



## ado (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Nach vielen Würfen und vielen Abrissen gab es heute mal wieder einen Fisch. Gefangen auf Schockfarbe (!!!) im glasklaren Wasser. Stand wohl nicht auf Naturfarbe. 

Hab ihn im Wasser kurz gemessen - ca. 80cm War das Ergebnis.


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Petri Ado, wie füllen langsam dem Thread :m

Ich präsentiere: "der Weihnachtshuchen"


----------



## Seele (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Viele viele Stunden am Wasser, viele viele km zurückgelegt und viele Nerve gesät und jetzt ist endlich Erntezeit.


----------



## Kaka (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Klasse Seele. Petri!


----------



## Seele (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich schieb nochmal einen hinter her 


P.S. für alle die jetzt morgen sofort an die Wertach rennen wollen, die Fische sind auf 8km Länge gefangen worden bei 31 Fischgängen  davon waren 28 nicht erfolgreich. Davor hatte ich 4 Jahre keinen einzigen Biss. Heute habe ich mir allein 10h im Wasser die Füße abgefroren. Stunden lang Großköder geworfen. Die Chance einen zu erwischen ist also sehr sehr gering. 
Umso weiter ab vom Schuss umso besser.
Ich mag euch nicht vom Wasser abhalten um Gottes Willen, nur die etwas die Erwartungen bremsen. 

Huchenfischen geht einfach im Sommer mit Beobachtung los und ohne die Standplätze zu kennen, ists schon sehr schwer, gerade an einem so dünn besetzen Gewässer.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Tolle Fische & sehr gute Fotos #6

Ich hätte wohl nicht das Durchhaltevermögen so viel Zeit & Energie & Gänge ohne Kontakt zu investieren; Respekt.


----------



## James8 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Da sag ich mal Petri! 

Wollte heute auch raus, liegt aber krank im Bett.

Fische liegen zwischen 65-80? 
Habt ihr bei euch noch nen natürlich Re produzierenden bestand?

Grüße


----------



## tincatinca (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



carpkeeper schrieb:


> Ich hatte heuer bis jetzt wenigstens beim Forellenfischen einen Zufalls-Kontakt mit dem Huchennachwuchs  , für mich bis jetzt immer noch das Highlight für dieses Jahr !
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/szxlbn53l7es6t9/AACi1nchWoJUhrzznI9h-da3a?dl=0
> 
> Grüsse aus Bayern




Toller Umgang mit dem Huchen! Im Wasser schonend abhaken ist bei weitem das Beste für jeden Fisch.


----------



## Seele (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



James8 schrieb:


> Da sag ich mal Petri!
> 
> Wollte heute auch raus, liegt aber krank im Bett.
> 
> ...




Ich habe keinen gemessen, waren alle deutlich unter Maß und sind schnell wieder zurück ins Element gekommen. Ich vermute mal 60 bis 75, lass einen 80 gehabt haben. Das ist ja das Problem, die Maßigen fehlen. 
Schwierig zu sagen ob auch so was nach kommt aber die Chance ist sicher da bei dem aktuellen Bestand.


----------



## James8 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hey,

 auch die kleinen werden wachsen, erst mal wichtig, dass eine gesunde Basis vorhanden ist.

 Waren deine Wedler wieder erfolgreich?

 Warst du eig. nicht auch mal am Lech aktiv?

 Grüße


----------



## ado (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hey Seele, 
na jetzt aber! Dickes Petri!!!
Die Quote is aber schon nicht schlecht 4 bei 31 Versuchen. 
Ich bin dieses Jahr bei 3 bei 27 Versuchen. 
Die zwei Ende letzter Saison und den aus dieser Woche. Aber auch alle unter Maß, daher alle im Wasser abgehakt.
Wenn man noch dazu rechnet, wie viele Abrisse da dazu kommen - kein billiger Fisch. Aber geil wenn man ihn dann "in den Händen halten darf" 
Wünsche dir, dass die alle abwachsen und Nachwuchs zeugen. Im Lech scheinen sie sich tatsächlich zu reproduzieren.


----------



## Seele (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



James8 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> auch die kleinen werden wachsen, erst mal wichtig, dass eine gesunde Basis vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...



Ja kamen auf Wedler und Wobbler. 

Ja war ich mal, aber damals fehlte mir einfach das Wissen um nen Huchen zu fangen. 



ado schrieb:


> Hey Seele,
> na jetzt aber! Dickes Petri!!!
> Die Quote is aber schon nicht schlecht 4 bei 31 Versuchen.
> Ich bin dieses Jahr bei 3 bei 27 Versuchen.
> ...




die Quote ist super. Rechne aber mal die 5 Jahre oder was es waren ein, in denen ich keine gefangen habe, dass wird die Statistik ganz schön mies #6

Billig ist was Anderes, aber das ist egal. Wer mit 50 meint er fängt 5 Huchen der wird da schnell eines Besseren belehrt. 


Wer Köder sät, wird Huchen ernten #6


----------



## Welpi (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Seele schrieb:


> Wer Köder sät, wird Huchen ernten



Besser kann mans nicht ausdrücken... #6#6


----------



## AlexAstloch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Der König der Fische! Tolle Fänge und noch toller, dass du sie zurücksetzt. Denn nur so haben wir noch lange Freude an ihm..


----------



## Dominik.L (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich habe zwar bereits im März meinen Fang im Raubfischfänge Thread präsentiert, aber hier muss er auf jeden Fall auch mit rein!

Ich kam gerade von der Ausgabestelle der Jahreskarte für meinen Lech Abschnitt und dachte mir, ne Stunde musst du jetzt schon angeln gehen. Also bin ich zu meiner ersten Stelle gelaufen und habe einen 5cm Wobbler montiert, da es eigentlich auf Forellen gehen sollte. Ich machte den ersten Wurf und mein Wobbler schaffte es dank einer Windböe ganze 5m weit zu fliegen. Nach 2 Kurbelumdrehungen plötzlich ein gewaltiger Widerstand und ich dachte, ich habe einen Baumstamm gehakt. Als der Baumstamm plötzlich zu flüchten begann und ich wenig später die markante lilane Farbe sah, wurden meine Beine ganz zittrig und ein 15 minütiger drill (dank viel zu leichtem Geschirr) begann. Als der Fisch dann endlich ausgedrillt ans Ufer kam wurde mir bewusst, dass mein ca. 25cm großer Kescher keine große Hilfe beim Landen wird. Also bin ich bis zu den Knien ins Wasser gestiegen und habe ihn mit der Hand gelandet.

Ergebniss: 96cm am 5cm Wobbler mit 12er Drilling 

Leider in der Hektik nur ein Bild mit Selbstauslöser gegen das licht gemacht, da ich ihn wegen der Schonzeit schnell zurück setzen wollte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Super￼ 

Am Forellengeschirr,echt irre


----------



## James8 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@seele: Ich höre da raus, dass du aktuell micht mehr diese Lech Strecke befischt.

 Bei mir gabs heute nen ca. 60 er u noch nen ca. 75 er...läuft dieses Jahr bei mir :q


----------



## Seele (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Petri an alle Fänger. Freut mich für euch und schön wie ihr euch beteiligt. Imemrhin ist das Einzugsgebiet für den Huchen ja doch relativ beschränkt.

Super finde ich auch, dass der Großteil der Huchenfischer anscheinend mittlerweile nach dem Fang nachzudenken  Vielleicht ist auch das der Grund warum man von immer mehr Fangmeldungen hört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Immer dran denken:
Wer in Bayern einen maßigen Huchen ausserhalb der Schonzeit zurücksetzt, handelt rechtswidrig...

Also nicht erwischen lassen...............


----------



## James8 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Thomas: nachdem letzten dezember das schonmaß endlich hoch gesetzt wurde haben wir weniger Probleme |kopfkrat. 
Problem sind eher die mit den großen Forellen, u die soll man ruhig erwischen...


----------



## Dominik.L (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

ein blick nach links, ein blick nach rechts und schon flutscht er dummerweise aus der hand. das die auch immer so glitschig sein müssen


----------



## WoifeBGH (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hatte heute nen 91ger am Inn in Oberbayern ,leider keine Kamera dabei gehabt da ich nur spontan nach dem tanken ein paar Würfe gemacht habe. Mein erster maßiger überhaupt,wobei die in der Größe genauso glitschig sind wie die kleinen.... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Welpi (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@Woife: Petri! Da sieht man mal, dass sich die kürzeste Session lohnen kann... :k


----------



## Welpi (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Nachdem meine Huchensaison seit Samstag offiziell beendet ist wünsche ich allen, die noch Fischen dürfen viel Petri Heil! Haut rein Jungs, momentan hat es ja das klassiche Huchenwetter (bei uns heute Früh -16°) und am Freitag soll es wieder wärmer werden, also beste Bedingungen am Wochenende |supergri... 

LG Alex


----------



## Seele (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Welpi schrieb:


> Nachdem meine Huchensaison seit Samstag offiziell beendet ist wünsche ich allen, die noch Fischen dürfen viel Petri Heil! Haut rein Jungs, momentan hat es ja das klassiche Huchenwetter (bei uns heute Früh -16°) und am Freitag soll es wieder wärmer werden, also beste Bedingungen am Wochenende |supergri...
> 
> LG Alex


 

Am Wochenende wärs wirklich extrem geil. Aber ich hab wieder mal keine Zeit  
War dieses Jahr gerade mal 2 mal wovon einmal extremes Hochwasser herrschte. 
Fangmeldungen sind aber in letzter Zeit ziemlich in den Keller gegangen was ich so gehört habe. 
Hat von euch keiner was erwischt?


----------



## James8 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hey,

 bei mir seit dem neuen Jahr nichts mehr...keinen biss, keine nachläufer gar nichts mehr...obwohl ich 12 mal war...ist wieder normales huchenfischen geworden|supergri Nur die spuren im schnee an meinen plätzen mögen mir nicht gefallen|gr:|gr:


----------



## ado (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Jaja die liebe Zeit....
Ich war seit Jahreswechsel auch nur einmal und das am 2.1. - konnte dabei aber immerhin einen guten Hecht zum Landgang überreden. 
Eigentlich müsste die nächste "Fressphase" der Huchen bevor stehen ... Am Samstag hab ich endlich mal wieder ein paar Stunden Zeit... Ich hoffen es klappert!


----------



## Zupfer99 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hallo liebe Huchenfreunde!

Auch ich geh hin und wieder auf den Huchen fischen, eher erfolglos muss ich gestehen. Aber aufgeben will ich auch nicht. Hab mir auch schon viele verschiedene Köder gebaut und wieder abgerissen (Wedler, Zopf, Streamer, köfisysteme u Gufi  usw.....)

Da würde mich mal eines interessieren: 
Wenn ihr an eine Stelle kommt wo ihr einen Huchen vermutet (oder ihr ihn sogar schon gesehen habt und wißt, dass er da ist) wie geht ihr vor? Drei bis fünf Würfe, nach dem Motto, wenn er beißt, beißt er sofort oder gar nicht. 
Oder werft ihr alle Eure (Erfolgs-)Köder 20 bis 30 mal (oder öfter) an die besagte Stelle und verbringt dort sagen wir mal eine halbe bis 1 Stunde oder vielleicht sogar länger und versucht den Fisch solange zu reizen bis er (hoffendlich) zuschlägt? 
Habe selbst schon beides probiert, wie gesagt mit bescheidenem Erfolg.

Bin schon gespannt auf Eure Antworten.


----------



## Seele (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich bin immer für weniger Würfe, dafür aber dann öfter. Gehe also viele Tage an wenige Stellen und werfe die dann 2 bis 3 Mal am Tag ab. Hatte dieses Jahr einen Huchen den hab ich sicherlich 20 Mal zuvor angefischt zu verschiedensten Zeiten, Tage, Wetter, ... iwann hats halt geklappt.


----------



## Zupfer99 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Das ist ja auch eine interessante Variante. Manchmal gehe ich beim Hinweg mit einem Köder und beim Rückweg mit einem zweiten Köder ans Werk. Hab mal von einem Huchenspezi gehört, der angeblich nur ganz selten fischen geht, dafür aber sehr oft mit seinem Hund spazieren geht am Fluß und beobachtet. Wenn er dann einen ausgespäht hat, geht er fischen und schlägt oft auch zu. Wie, womit, wo usw. - nichts aus ihm rauszukriegen, sehr schweigsam diesbezüglich. Ein echter Huchenfischer eben. 

War heut auch wieder pirschen den ganzen Tag, aber nix gegangen, leider auch nix gesehen, war ein wenig trüb. Entgegen der gängigen Meinung mag ich eigentlich lieber ganz klares, niedriges Wasser und Schönwetter.


----------



## ado (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Sooo, die Huchenzeit beginnt, deshalb hol ich den Thread mal aus der Versenkung. 
 Und bring auch gleich die erste Fangmeldung. Wir konnten am Samstag einen 75er Huchen fangen. 
 Auffällig war, der Fisch war extrem gut genährt und stemmig. 

 Der Gute wurde natürlich schnellst möglich schonend zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Welpi (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich war bis jetzt drei mal auf Huchen, mit überschaubarem Erfolg |rolleyes. Allerdings hab ich seit Anfang Oktober schon einige Huchen gesehen...(darunter auch einen wirklich kapitalen Burschen :k:k) die Jungs scheinen heuer recht aktiv zu sein...


----------



## ado (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ja die Jungs sind bisher recht aktiv. Bei mir leider nur die kleineren. Hatte auch im Sommer einen ca. 70er als Beifang beim Forellenfischen. 
 Der Große lässt leider noch auf sich warten, aber ich in da immer noch guter Hoffnung, dass der noch kommt.


----------



## Welpi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



ado schrieb:


> Der Große lässt leider noch auf sich warten, aber ich in da immer noch guter Hoffnung, dass der noch kommt.



Der Große beisst immer "beim nächsten Wurf".......dum spiro, spero hätte mein alter Lateinlehrer (überzeugter Fischer) jetzt wohl gesagt


----------



## Welpi (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Gestern Vormittag und Heute Nachmittag war ich auf Spinntour am Lech...total tote Hose, nicht einmal ein Zupfer von einer Forelle. Das Wasser war auch sehr niedrig und nur minimale Strömung. Heute Abend waren wir noch auf Quappen, das lief umso besser. Eine schöne mit 52 cm und eine untermassige und viele Zupfer...war ein kurzweiliger Abend.


----------



## Welpi (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

War gestern mal wieder auf Hucho unterwegs....bei einem Grad und Regen angefangen (definitiv kein Weichei-Wetter) und bei strahlendem Sonnenschein aufgehört...

Das Wasser ist momentan recht niedrig und es hat wenig Strömung. Trotzdem hatte ich am Turbinenauslauf einen Biss auf einen 20cm-Gufi. Den Biss selbst hab ich gar nicht bemerkt, erst als ich beim Kurbeln plötzlich Widerstand hatte und die Rutenspitze rhytmisch gewackelt hat hab ich gemerkt, dass da was hängt. Beim schnellen Hochnehmen der Rute ging sie auch gleich krumm und es war ordentlich Zug drauf. Leider hab ich vor Überraschung/Schreck vergessen, nochmal ordentlich anzuschlagen und der Spuk war dann nach ca. 10 Sekunden wieder vorbei :c ....naja, again what learned |rolleyes
War aber alles in allem mal wieder a schöner Tag am Wasser...und wenn mein Cheffe lieb ist hab ich ab dem 23.12. drei Wochen Urlaub und werde das hoffentlich noch ein paar mal wiederholen :k

Wie schauts denn bei euch so aus?


----------



## Seele (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Naja wie solls laufen. Ziemlich beschi****. Hab jetzt schon 4 Huchen Nachläufer/Bisse verpinselt. Die Hechte die ich als Nachläufer oder Bisse hatte auch, bis auf einen kleinen. 
 Ist einfach frustrierend wenn du siehst wie der Huchen schon das Maul aufmacht und dann so nah an dich hinkommt, dass er abdreht. Das Gleiche beim Hecht, das klare Wasser ist unter Tags einfach Fluch und Segen zugleich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Wie es ausschaut?

Am Samstag sind die Ringe vereist,
gestern nicht ...

ansonsten tat sich nichts


----------



## ado (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Bisher ist der Winter sehr ernüchternd. 
 Ich weíß zwar von drei Fischen zwischen 80 und 90 allerdings selber konnte ich nur Steine und Holzpflocken zum Biss überreden. Danach waren mal wieder schöne teure Gummis spenden an Petrus. 
 Über Hechte kann ich mich allerdings nicht beschweren. Da hab ich des Öfteren welche als Beifang.


----------



## bazawe (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich werde am Samstag mal starten, mal schauen vielleicht gibt's ein "Christkindl".

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## Welpi (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Meine Huchensaison ist jetzt seit Sonntag offiziell beendet, die Karte ist auch schon abgegeben :c

Ich war zwischen Weihnachten und dem 15.01. noch acht mal am Wasser, leider hat mir die Grippe einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht...trotzdem hab ich auch diese Saison schöne Stunden am Wasser verbracht. 

Heuer is es bei einem kurzen Kontakt (was es auch immer war) geblieben.... das Wasser war ziemlich klar und für meine Lechstufe zum Schluss hin sehr niedrig. Experimente mit fischen bei deutlich niedriger Temperatur (so ab zweistellig minus) hab ich recht schnell wieder aufgegeben, das macht technisch einfach keinen Spass mehr...selbst mit Monoschnur ist das Schnurlaufröllchen der Rolle nach ca 20 Kurbelumdrehungen ein kompakter Eisblock.  

Hab auch zum ersten mal bei richtig viel Schnee gefischt, da wird der Tanz auf den Steinpackungen dann schon interessant...

Wünsche allen, die jetzt noch "dürfen" viel Petri Heil, falls Ihr was fangt dann lasst es uns wissen....#6


----------



## ado (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Dieses Jahr sind die Kameraden sehr still. 
Wir hatten auch im Herbst zwei Fische unter 90 danach nicht viel.

Letzten Samstag hatte ich auf freier Strecke einen gewaltigen Nachläufer der den Gummi sehr ambitioniert verfolgt hat aber leider nicht zugepackt hat im klaren Wasser.  (Hat den Braten wohl noch gerochen)
aber ich darf noch n paar Tage vlt geht ja noch was. Wasser ist aber sehr sehr klar und aktuell schwer zu fischen.


----------



## ado (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Die letzten zwei Tage lange Zeiten am Wasser verbracht.
 Konnte eine super Tierwelt bestaunen. Unter anderem ein Biberpärchen das sich gemütlich geputzt und gepflegt hat, viele Vögel und Eichhörnchen auf Nahrungssuche. 
 Wer allerdings keine Lust hatte war Hucho Hucho.

 Hab zwar zwei wirklich gute Fische gesehen, aber auch direktes anwerfen erntete nur Missachtung. 

 noch hab ich ja aber ein paar Tage!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Wie lange haste noch????

Sitz hier mit Gribbe-Schnubbn und so ne Huchenerfolgsmeldung hätt schon was ;-))


----------



## ado (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hab noch bis 14.02. 
 Ich tu mein bestes um zu deiner Genesung beizutragen  
 Gute Besserung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

dannggee - hau rein - gerne foddos!!


----------



## Welpi (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



ado schrieb:


> Hab noch bis 14.02.
> Ich tu mein bestes um zu deiner Genesung beizutragen
> Gute Besserung!



Jau, ich drück dir die Daumen #6... wenigstens ein Fangfoto für die Saison 2016/17 wär scho a Sach...:g


----------



## ado (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Zwar kein Monster, aber ich konnte tatsächlich noch einen an den Haken locken.
Hab ihn sofort im Wasser wieder abgehakt, deshalb ist das Foto auch leicht unscharf - schätze um die 70cm.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Petri,petri,petri! 

Toller Fisch!#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

TOPP!!!!!!!!!!

Danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Seele (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Sehr schön Ado. 
Sind das gesetzte bei euch in der Größe oder könnts sogar ein aufgewachsener sein.


----------



## Welpi (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

@Ado: Toller Fisch, Petri! #6#6


----------



## ado (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich schätze es sind gesetzte Fische. 
 Wildwuchs um die 30-40cm wurde mir bisher bis auf einen Fisch den ich selber gesehen habe mit ca. 30cm noch nichts gemeldet. 
 Wobei ich sagen muss, es werden auf den 10km jedes Jahr nur 10 Huchen besetzt und ich bin der festen Meinung es gibt mehr als 10 70er ... also müsste es durchaus auch Wildwuchs geben.


----------



## Seele (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Der Fisch sieht so mager aus, deshalb die Frage. Sehen normal wesentlich bulliger aus die Lech Huchen.


----------



## ado (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich glaube das Bild täuscht. 
 Er war eigentlich schon ganz gut genährt.
 Nicht extrem dick aber auch nicht abgemagert.


----------



## ado (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Hatte heute nochmal zwei Kontakte allerdings blieben die nicht hängen.
War allerdings nicht allzu traurig beide Fische waren eher zwischen 60 und 70cm anzusiedeln und haben den 20cm Köder einfach nur am Schwanz erwischt. 
Auf den großen warte ich noch - ein paar wenige Tage diese Saison bleiben...


----------



## Deep Down (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Welpi (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



ado schrieb:


> Auf den groten warte ich noch - ein paar wenige Tage diese Saison bleiben...



Jau, bleib dran! Das Wasser schaut ja momentan ganz gut aus...zumindest auf den schnellen Blick zwei mal am Tag von der Kauferinger Eisenbahnbrücke...mich täts noch mächtig jucken :c


----------



## Welpi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Es ist zwar noch a weng früher Oktober, aber die Vorfreude auf die Huchensaison steigt und ich hab mich (fürs erste) auch schon mit huchentauglichen Ködern eingedeckt...auf das die Materialschlacht beginne ...

Habt Ihr diesen Herbst schon Huchen gesehen oder (noch besser) gefangen?

Ich habe es aufgrund des doch recht kühlen Wetters schon mal probiert, auch um die aktuelle Topographie der "heissen" Plätze nach dem letzten Hochwasser auszuloten.... hatte erstaunliche viele Bisse von grosse Refos, die vor grossen Ködern (16 cm+) keine Scheu hatten...


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Also ich hatte erst ne Forelle die eindeutig vom Huchen angeraubt war. Fisch zwar an den Platz seit Jahren und ich bin mir sicher, dass dort einer steht, aber zu Gesicht habe ich ihn noch nicht bekommen. 
Bei mir wirds jetzt dann aber auch los gehen und ich hatte bereits im Sommer Kontakt mit zwei Donaulachsen, war aber beim Forellenfischen doch etwas überfordert, bzw. das Material. Eine Forellenrute reicht einfach nicht für den richtigen Anhieb aus. 
Es wurden aber bereits die ersten Fänge gemeldet.


----------



## Welpi (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

ich war heute Vormittag für eineinhalb Stündle am Lech...und hab glatt einen Huchen-Teenie (ca. 60-70 cm) erwischt. Aufgrund leidvoller Erfahrungen hab ich den potentiellen Landeplatz deutlich besser gewählt als vor zwei Jahren und konnte ihn im knöcheltiefen Wasser ganz entspannt und ohne viel Aufwand abhaken. Ein paar Meter weiter hatte ich dann noch einen Nachläufer in der selben Klasse bis fast direkt vor die Füsse... Die sind bestimmt vom frischen Besatz, aber ich bin immer noch geflasht :k:k


----------



## Seele (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Petri, hats ja wieder mal geklappt bei dir. Freut mich. Ich war erst einmal ne Stunde, aber die nächsten Tage wirds bestimmt mal klappen. 
Beißen ja was ich so an Fangmeldungen höre ziemlich gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich erinner mich noch an den, als wir filmen waren, der da quer an der Oberfläche rübergezogen hat (bei Bullenhitze) ...

Mein bisher erster Huchen, den ich überhaupt je gesehen hatte - bin ich heute noch dankbar dafür!

Auch wenns nur gucken und nicht angeln auf ihn war.

Da war das:
[youtube1]CYAdSssB8jA[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYAdSssB8jA


----------



## Seele (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Er kann einfach nicht werfen, eine Katastophe  

Ja sowas ist schon ein tolles Erlebnis wenn man das zum ersten Mal und vor allem auch nicht so oft sieht.


----------



## Welpi (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Servus Leute, um dem Thread ein wenig Leben einzuhauchen berichte ich mal von Heute:

Ich hab ja quasi den ersten Urlaubstag und von der Frau das okay bekommen, vor Weihnachten noch mal zu fischen. Am Lech angekommen hab ich gleich gesehen, dass eigentlich gute Bedingungen sind: Das Wasser ist relativ hoch und angetrübt. Während auf der anderen Uferseite schon drei Autos von Huschenfischern parkten war ich auf meiner Seite alleine....ausgezeichnet.

Gleich beim ersten Wurf hatte ich einen Kontakt an einer klassisch heissen Stelle (Gumpen), der sich allerdings nach wenigen Sekunden mit einem Schwall verabschiedete...:c

Eine Stunde später bekam ich an anderer Stelle noch einmal einen Biss der dann auch glücklicherweise hängengeblieben ist. Es kam ein kleiner Huchen mit ca. 70 cm zum Vorschein, der gleich im Wasser abgehakt wurde. #6

War wieder ein richtig schöner Nachmittag mit genau dem richtigen Wetter für mich...a bissel windig, trocken und net sooo kalt. Ich hab jetzt bis zum 15.01. Urlaub und träume heimlich noch vom richtig grossen :l
Aber jetzt erstmal Weihnachten mit der Familie und der buckligen Verwandschaft |supergri

Ich wünsche euch schöne Feiertage, gehts ans Wasser und wenn was geht lasst es uns wissen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Gei - und danke für Bericht!!!


----------



## Welpi (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gei - und danke für Bericht!!!



Und weil die Actioncam dabei war hab ich sogar nen Videobeweis und konnte dem Frauchen mal zeigen, dass ich wirklich beim Fischen bin und sogar mal was fange


----------



## Piketom (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Also ich muß schon sagen...solch ein kapitaler Huchen ist schon magic :k
Und die Art der Angelei die dahinter steckt ist rauh und irgendwie ursprünglich.
Schon klasse,daß es in Deutschland noch Gewässer gibt die solche "Urviecher" noch hergeben


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

... habt ihr einen besseren Huchenwinter gehabt als ich? ... wobei: weniger geht nicht mehr ...


----------



## geomujo (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ich weiß nicht was daran 'magic' ist einer Art nachzustellen, die auf der Roten Liste der UN mit dem Status 'stark gefährdet' steht. Es gibt nur noch zwei weitere Stufen bevor die Spezies ausgestorben ist. Bereits mit erreichen der übernächsten Stufe wäre das Todesurteil für diese Art besiegelt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Tja .. würden wir nicht auf Huchen angeln, wäre er inzwischen zumindest in Bayern nicht mehr vorhanden 
Hast du eine Ahnung davon, wieviel Zeit und Geld in Huchenaufzucht usw. geht, um den Huchenbestand zu erhalten und auch als Angelfisch zu haben?


----------



## geomujo (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Ist doch beim Aal nicht viel anders. Aber irgendwie ist das doch ein Trauerspiel finde ich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Huchen Thread*

Bei Aal ist es in der Diskussion etwas anders geartet, den kann ich nicht "produzieren".

Aber Huchen kann ich züchten. Und der wird gezüchtet und die Bestände in den Gewässern vermehrt, eben weil er ein wunderbarer Angelfisch ist.

In vielen Streccken der Isar war die Äsche verschwunden, Angelvereine haben diese wieder angesiedelt, genauso wie die fast ausgestorbene Nase ...
Angelvereine sind aber keine reinen Artenschutzvereine, sondern verfolgen natürlich das Ziel, den Fisch als Angelfisch auch zu erhalten.

Wir reden doch nicht von natürlich reproduzierbaren Beständen, sondern von zeit- und geldintensiven Bestandsmaßnahmen ducrh Zucht.


----------

